

Snapnote.io – A tool for annotating and sharing images - asm
http://snapnote.io

======
jerrya
First, very nice app.

Second, stuff you probably know that confuses me.

On Chrome, I can drop (multiple) imgur urls from another Chrome tab, and they
are all placed on the canvas.

On Firefox, I get the Upload prompt when I drag the image (an image hosted on
imgur in a chrome tab) onto Firefox, but when I drop it, nothing happens.

On IE 10, same as Firefox, but not even the Upload prompt.

Also, what am I missing? I fail to see how to get the image _out_ of
snapnote.io. I don't see a download or upload or url...? Nor do I see a link
to this desktop app.

------
sam152
The desktop app is great. I was up and running on my mac in < 30 seconds.
Definitely easier than the taking screenshot => photoshop => email workflow
I've been rolling with.

While I am in favor of keeping things dead simple, is 6 character URLs too
few? Could someone guess confidential work-related screenshots based on that
size?

Also is hot-linking/embedding directly to the final image allowed or
discouraged?

~~~
asm
That you're asking about keeping it unguessable makes me think that it feels
like too few. Its actually only 5 bytes of random (the first character is
always zero). 2^40 is a pretty large number and I don't expect to get high
coverage over that space any time soon. That being said, perception is
important, so I should probably up it.

As for hot-linking; I have no business plan and just wanted to make something
useful. I should probably figure that stuff out.

~~~
solistice
I'd just put up a nice, flat lock somewhere when uploading. If it's locked,
pop up a text box where the user can enter a password. If it's open, just do
what you do right now.

I personally think a freemium kind of model will work best for a service like
this. Allow locking only for logged in users, and give each person 30 locks
for free monthly (1 per day on average). For additional locks, either charge a
small fee out of the user account (something under a dollar), or charge a
given amount monthly for flatrate locks. You should allow people to deposit
money into their user account in order to pay for these things. They'll most
likely consider it playmoney, and that lowers inhibitions when it comes to
buying premium features.

------
djrogers
very nice - now that sketch has been completely ruined as an app by being
turned into a platform/feature/tie in, I've been looking for an easy way to
annotate and share images.

One suggestion for workflow purposes - how about allowing clipboard paste for
the image? It's easier to screenshot to clipboard and drop directly to
annotation

 __edit - stupid autocorrect, meant to say _skitch_

~~~
asm
I totally agree. Paste is currently supported on Chrome and its been super
useful. I'll see if I can get it supported elsewhere. Thanks.

------
neekb
This is 100% easier and more usable than screen shot into paint, crop, and
mark up using terrible tools. Well done, and thank you :)

------
iunk
Similar to [http://www.marco.org/bugshot](http://www.marco.org/bugshot), nice
done.

------
iorekz
Nice one ! Had some issues to correctly save the background as well as the new
drawings when uploading in my personal app

------
gokulj
Suggestion - integrate with
[https://www.inkfilepicker.com/](https://www.inkfilepicker.com/) so that users
can choose images from various sources (picasa, flickr etc) instead of having
to upload them only from their local folders?

------
PabloOsinaga
I would suggest adding more information about the desktop app. There is only
one link at the bottom of the page, but I don't feel comfortable installing it
without first knowing what is it about.

~~~
flippyhead
Yeah, I totally would have missed the desktop app had I not happened to see
this comment. I was about to give up since a desktop app is critical for me.

------
jannorthoff
Nice and easy to use. It would be even better with some Unicode input
possibilities.

[http://snapnote.io/0EaVIO](http://snapnote.io/0EaVIO)

------
codereflection
Javascript error preventing the site from working in Chrome and Firefox:

TypeError: $ is not a function

$(window).keydown(_.bind(function(event) {

Stage.js line 249

~~~
asm
fixed

------
bimil
I like how I can use it from my iphone safari. What mobile framework did you
use (if any) to make this? / especially the upload image part?

~~~
asm
Mobile devices were very much an afterthought. I was getting mobile traffic
and did a best effort to make it passable, but I don't recommend it.

You should check out Bugshot
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bugshot/id669858907?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bugshot/id669858907?mt=8))
which I think does a much better job on iOS.

------
callahad
Yep, it works: [http://snapnote.io/0shC4h](http://snapnote.io/0shC4h)

Very cool little tool.

------
kevination
I love how simple this is. Thanks!

------
realrocker
Nicely done. Upload progress bar please? Also just one more feature: text
size.

~~~
solistice
And line thickness. On a small image, those arrows block everything.

------
FrejNorling
This is great! Bookmarked!

------
revorad
Fantastic app.

------
lingben
so like [http://redpen.io/](http://redpen.io/) ?

~~~
autotravis
On Red Pen it seems that you can only make a comment, and it requires your
email address/name. No arrows or boxes.

~~~
lingben
redpen.io doesn't require sign-in or login or email etc

------
kingkawn
This is awesome.

